# Confused which TV to buy....DTS OR NO DTS



## evil_maverick (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello ppl,
i am looking to buy a new  FHD LED TV..
Budget is arnd 40k...
Now i was looking at a few of the older models ...
i narrowed down to samsung 42EH5000 & 40EH6000..both these Tvs offer roughly the same..the 6000 has a higher refresh rate....
now i was confused about whether these tvs will play .Mkv's/.Mp4 or not...secondly the mkvs with DTS 5.1..will they play properly??i mean will i be able to hear the sound when i play these vids??
after some research i came across the new samsung 32F5000 & 32F5500 now the 5500 has some smart features and also in the spec sheet it said DTS PREMIUM SOUND 5.1, so does that mean it will play DTS 5.1???but the F5000 has jus DTS premium sound mentioned.....and both the EH5000 & EH6000 have DTS 2.0 out
so to sum it up my major concern :: will the tv be able to play 1080p mkvs? will it play DTS 5.1??
plzzz help....


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 6, 2013)

EH5000 has been discontinued by the company and EH6000 was never released in India and the same is the case with F5000.
The models now available here in India are F5100 and F5500.The difference between the two is F5500 is smart tv while the other one is not.
And all the models mentioned here plays MKV format that too 1080p so you don't need to worry about that.
And all the current models will play DTS as well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2013)

there is no point in getting high quality DTS audio files to play on TV in the first place.multi-channel DTS audio files are supposed to be played on PC or good AVR connected to a good speaker system.if you are going to play files using TV only then save some hard disk space as well as bandwidth by getting non-DTS audio files.


----------

